# what are the most crappy and slacker composers, it so bad it make you laught (humor)?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay im aware of different taste one pot of gold is another crap bucket, but this is yur opinion.
Please spare me Arthur Honneger fan or find something i would like of him so far, i consider Honegger
ackward, boring ...

But this might change, i wont to hear real real bad composer, that everyone 99.9% agree , mutual conscencieous.But i developed over the year softcore sado-masochist taste for awfull music due to deception and sorrow , turmoil in my life, i might like your subjection lol.

But the rule is no fighting no insut no war over each other taste.

What classical composer made ''elevator music'' , either no one understood except fews or obscur classical composer everyone forget or dislike not hate(since hate is a strong word, most would agree here.

Imagine classical composer that were so bad , you wonder if they knew how to play there instrument or composed a symphony.What are the most pathetic classical composer, who is a running gag a joke?

But remenber if someone says this guys an another one says what wrong whit him, dont fight please.
This post is humoureous not ment to upset TC menbers.



Any classical composer you heard and said ,i waste my time listening to this, or is this guys a joke?
Have a nice day...


----------



## JLi (Jan 31, 2018)

I don't agree with this, but many people believe the contemporary music of Karl Jenkins to be crappy and artificial. I think he's a great composer.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not speaking for myself here as I rather like his work but I've read some snide comments about the American composer Michael Daugherty, the main criticism seems to be that he simply hones in on 20th century American topics (Jackie Onassis, Elvis Presley, Liberace, Superman, Detroit industry, UFOs, Barbie dolls, plastic lawn flamingos...) and spins vacuous notes around them. Daugherty's work has been accused by the Serious Police of being little more than shallow parody but I think he evokes the spirit of American culture (both good and bad) in interesting and entertaining ways, and often with a twinkle in the eye.

This is a live performance of a chamber composition called _Dead Elvis_ - more of a homage, really. Make up your own minds!


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

I don't think it's possible for a composer of any sort of notoriety to be a "slacker". Composing music and getting it published and performed takes intelligence, ambition, tenacity and hard work.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I have been privileged to know several composers. They have been among the most driven individuals I have ever met. Each one in their own way had a method of walking away from composition to unwind and relax. But when they had a musical idea, they were all ab so lute bulldogs - tenacious and tireless.

Maybe there are successful "slackers" in other areas of music or the music industry. But you know what you call a slacker composer?????

Unknown!


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

Room2201974 said:


> I have been privileged to know several composers. They have been among the most driven individuals I have ever met. Each one in their own way had a method of walking away from composition to unwind and relax. But when they had a musical idea, they were all ab so lute bulldogs - tenacious and tireless.
> 
> Maybe there are successful "slackers" in other areas of music or the music industry. But you know what you call a slacker composer?????
> 
> Unknown!


The popular singer/comedian, Dean Martin, had a reputation for being lay-back and lazy; as if he couldn't care less about anything. Evidently, that was just the persona he wanted the public see. In an interview that was done during Martin's later years, he said that he could not have become rich and famous if he didn't work hard for it.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

According to a recent post by member Bulldog reporting on the latest top composer soundings in one his polls (or is it games?), it would seem that Ludwig van Beethoven might be on somewhat of a slippery downhill slope right now, and if matters continue to deteriorate he could be a good candidate for the T-C's most "crappy and slacker" composer award of 2018.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

John Rutter. I cannot for a moment understand why his name is even mentioned alongside the subject of music.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

JLi said:


> I don't agree with this, but many people believe the contemporary music of Karl Jenkins to be crappy and artificial. I think he's a great composer.


Anyone who listens to his motets knows it is not the case.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

techniquest said:


> John Rutter. I cannot for a moment understand why his name is even mentioned alongside the subject of music.


Perhaps its because of his academic career, or the fact he owns his own successful record label, or that he's composed music for the Royal Family, or that he has won a Gramophone Award, or even that he has written music that millions of people like, listen to, and perform?


----------

